# Brain Teasers



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

My daughter does these in middle school. Most are quite easy, others not so much. Can you get them all? Or perhaps share your own favorite brain teasers...

1. *FOOT*

2. soda

3. A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.M.N.O.P.Q.R.S.T.U.V.W.X.Y.Z.

4. head

heels

5. LOURVE

6. 13579 AZ

7. GR12”AVE

8. Y Y guy guy

9. math the

10 Go IT IT IT IT

11. Must get here must get here must get here

12. age beauty

13. ALL world

14. bana ana

15. me just you

16. I'm

World

17. thehangre


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 9, 2009)

Love these!!! I can't figure out #2, though...


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Love these!!! I can't figure out #2, though...


Yeah, that one is tough. It's pretty humbling when 7th graders get these quicker than I do...


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Nov 9, 2009)

Um. What exactly do I have to do to solve these?


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> Um. What exactly do I have to do to solve these?


They are brainteasers with letters, numbers, or words that equal other words or common phrases. For instance #1 is 'Bigfoot'.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Nov 9, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> awretchsavedbygrace said:
> 
> 
> > Um. What exactly do I have to do to solve these?
> ...



Oh. Answers would be nice when you guys get them.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah I am just a dumb dane I have no clue what to do with them, I need more examples


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> yeah I am just a dumb dane I have no clue what to do with them, I need more examples


#10. 'Go for it'


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Nov 9, 2009)

4. head (over)

heels

12. age (before)beauty


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Now you're getting the hang of it!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Nov 9, 2009)

Answers please!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2009)

3. Three to go.

-----Added 11/9/2009 at 06:33:53 EST-----

7. One foot in the grave.


----------



## Karnes (Nov 9, 2009)

#1-- bigFOOT
#7--1 foot in the grave
#17-- hang in there


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2009)

1. Big foot.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 9, 2009)

16. I'm on top of the world.


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> Answers please!


Here's 11-17

11. Three Muskateers
12. age before beauty
13. it's a small world after all
14. banana split
15. just between me and you
16. I'm on top of the world
17. hang in there

See if you can't get the first 10...


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2009)

13. All over the world.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't get 2, 6, or 8, but don't tell me 6 because I feel like I'm close...


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Not spilling any more beans unless no one gets them by tomorrow...


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

I figured out 8!  Just 2 and 6 to go...


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 9, 2009)

8= Two wise guys?


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> 8= Two wise guys?



I think it's just "wise guys."


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job! I don't think anyone got 3 yet either (sorry Ivan).


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

You're right; I was assuming his was correct. Okay, I need 2, 3, and 6. Don't try and stop me!


----------



## MarieP (Nov 9, 2009)

3. Noel!!!!!!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

3. Noel?


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Number 2 is really tough as is. It needs to look like this:

2. soda


----------



## MarieP (Nov 9, 2009)

3. Noel!


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

MarieP said:


> 3. Noel!!!!!!


VERY GOOD!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww, I cross-posted! But I really did get it on my own! Great minds think alike.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 9, 2009)

I know what 3 is, but I try to post and I get redirected to a page with

James 1:26-27
26 If anyone thinks he is religious and does not bridle his tongue but deceives his heart, this person's religion is worthless. 27 Religion that is pure and undefiled before God, the Father, is this: to visit orphans and widows in their affliction, and to keep oneself unstained from the world. (ESV)



Great verses, though!

-----Added 11/9/2009 at 07:19:49 EST-----

Oh, it worked!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

MarieP said:


> I know what 3 is, but I try to post and I get redirected to a page with
> 
> James 1:26-27
> 26 If anyone thinks he is religious and does not bridle his tongue but deceives his heart, this person's religion is worthless. 27 Religion that is pure and undefiled before God, the Father, is this: to visit orphans and widows in their affliction, and to keep oneself unstained from the world. (ESV)
> ...



Hmm...that's my signature. Let me replace it. It's been causing me trouble too anyway... (BTW, your posts have been showing up successfully even though you're being redirected).

-----Added 11/9/2009 at 07:25:33 EST-----

Surely 2 is not just "small soda"?

-----Added 11/9/2009 at 07:26:27 EST-----

If it is, I know them all.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 9, 2009)

2. small soda?

5. You are in love?

6. odd state?

9. the aftermath


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

6. odds and ends


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

austinww said:


> 6. odds and ends


Correct! You all got all of them EXCEPT #2--oh so close though!


----------



## MarieP (Nov 9, 2009)

OHHH!!!

2. Minnesota!!!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > 6. odds and ends
> ...



Aww man! Well, back to working on it...

-----Added 11/9/2009 at 08:06:24 EST-----

2. Minnesota (Duh!)

-----Added 11/9/2009 at 08:07:17 EST-----



MarieP said:


> OHHH!!!
> 
> 2. Minnesota!!!



What is with you?! You keep getting it right before I post!  Congrats, you win.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Nov 9, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Good job! I don't think anyone got 3 yet either (sorry Ivan).



given it is almost Christmas, I don't know why anyone would "miss" this.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 9, 2009)

Those were fun.


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats MarieP and austinww! You all are AWESOME!!! 

(A lot quicker than I got them too btw)


----------

